# PEPS/HGH/HCG-FOOD TIMING!!!!



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys first thing does hcg need to be taken on empty stomach??

iam finding difficult to keep taking peps hgh on empty stomach i do my gh first thing in morning wait about 30-40 min then have breakie!!

but rest day with work food training i might get in one or two shots of peps,not prob on wkend though!!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

hgh you can eat what you want it wont affect it but peps like p6 cjc ect need to ba taken an hour or so after food the wait a good 2-30mins for your body to pluse the hgh from the pituatry , any carbs of fats taking in this time will blunt the effects


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

what about hcg!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TAFFY said:


> ok guys first thing does hcg need to be taken on empty stomach??!!


No mate



TAFFY said:


> iam finding difficult to keep taking peps hgh on empty stomach i do my gh first thing in morning wait about 30-40 min then have breakie!!
> 
> but rest day with work food training i might get in one or two shots of peps,not prob on wkend though!!


you will need to leave it 20min before eating carbs and fats as this blunts the effect of both peptides and HGH



Trenzyme said:


> hgh you can eat what you want it wont affect it but peps like p6 cjc ect need to ba taken an hour or so after food the wait a good 2-30mins for your body to pluse the hgh from the pituatry , any carbs of fats taking in this time will blunt the effects


no you cannot the same rules apply, eating Carsb or Fats will blunt the effect of GH....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> No mate
> 
> you will need to leave it 20min before eating carbs and fats as this blunts the effect of both peptides and HGH
> 
> no you cannot the same rules apply, eating Carsb or Fats will blunt the effect of GH....


In what way does eating effect exogenous GH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Exogenous GH will have a peak and fall of GH by eating Carbs or Fats this will effect this peak and fall, just because it is synthetic GH does not mean it is not effected...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> No mate
> 
> you will need to leave it 20min before eating carbs and fats as this blunts the effect of both peptides and HGH
> 
> no you cannot the same rules apply, eating Carsb or Fats will blunt the effect of GH....


please give some links or exlplain why mate as ive done quite a lot of research and found nothing to say so..natty hgh relises or when using ghrp6 and cjc yes but injected hgh no


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have found over the last 8yrs of using GH that my results are better if i leave a 15-20min break before eating........

EDIT**i have just looked over at Dat's site who i believe is the highest authority on the subject of GH, Peptides, Slin etc and he has stated that you are correct and i am wrong....



> Food won't interfere with GH's actions of binding to a receptor and mediating growth events such as IGF-1 synthesis in the liver & synthesis in muscle. But even if for some reason it were by the time you get the meal made and ingested the GH will have already binded to the receptors and initiated the first wave of events.


so i do indeed stand corrected when it comes to HGH opposed to peptides.......like i often say we all continue to learn....

2nd EDIT**it has been said on Dat's site that if your goal is fat loss then eating straight after will hamper fatloss immediatly but this is from the pre fasted cardio state injection......


----------

